# Medi MJ Prices ?



## Vento (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi 

I'm in the UK and have been watching the US for the vote and changes in the laws , I hear a lot about MJ dispensaries but i can't recall anyone ever talking about prices ?

I know it will be different from place to place , But can anyone tell me the avarage price for an Oz of MJ ? , I would think it comes in many grades and strains ( some higher and lower cost ) so just an avarage on a mid range would be good 

Any other info would also be welcome 

On a side note , I have a feeling that the UK Government are watching how things pan out in the US and will fall into line if things go well over there, Its a chance for them to make some money and right now all they seem to want to do is make money out of every last thing they can ( Charging employers and employees over £ 200 a year just to park your car at work ...sick  )

I want to get a better understanding of how things work in the US right now in the hope it can be used as a sign of things to come over here 

Thank's in advance for your time 

 *V*


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 27, 2010)

http://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/

You can look at every different Dispensaries "Menu" when you click on them.

They have 10$ grams and 20$ ones it all depends how good the bud is, they even have 12,13,14,15,16,17,18 dollar grams.

35$ 8ths up to 60$ 8ths

Oz like 200, 240, 280 all depends really where you go and how good of bud you want, Or what strain you want.


----------



## Vento (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Ya Johnney 

Thank's for the Info man  ...It's really appriciated  

Thats exactley what i wanted to know 

+ Rep


----------

